
What motivates the authors of the software you use? - Sir_Cmpwn
https://drewdevault.com/2016/09/09/What-motivates-the-authors-of-the-software-you-use.html
======
Sir_Cmpwn
Waiting at the airport and thought to write a blog post after participating in
this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12463720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12463720)

